# Help!! Makeup Brushes & Pink Eye



## TonyaB (Jan 3, 2014)

Well wasn't sure where to put this topic......  A week ago I started getting pink eye symptoms. I went to DR and was diagnosed with viral conjunctivitis. This is pink eye caused by a virus and not bacteria.  The Dr told me to throw away all products I used on my eye in the past week. I threw away all mascara and liquid eyeliners. I washed all of my brushes with an antibacterial soap. Well, when I went back for a follow up my specialists said that antibacterial soap will not kill a virus and that I need to throw away my brushes. I was thinking no way I'm throwing away my brushes (Mac, sigma, real technique, etc).   So is there a way to disinfectant the brushes to kill the virus? What about alcohol? Lysol spray? I don't want to throw away my brushes. Help!!


----------



## Jumping Mice (Jan 4, 2014)

I wonder if you can boil some water and dip only the hair in and wash them. I wouldn't try it on the synthetic brushes because they'll likely fry but perhaps the natural hair brushes can take it. If you try it on the synthetic brushes, pick out a ratty one you don't care about and hold it over steam or dip it in hot water (not boiling). If it starts to fry then don't dip them in boiling water, but be sure they are of the same synthetic material. Mind you, this is just a suggestion that I have not tried myself but since many things are sanitized in boiling water maybe you can give it a shot.  It sucks having to toss out things you've spent good money on. I feel for you! But look on the bright side, if you have to toss out your loot it at least  gives you an excuse to treat yourself to any new brushes and products you've been looking at.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 2, 2014)

Perhaps using a cleanser such as betadine or a chlorhexadine solution. Betadine works best of allowed to sit for several minutes. Chlorhexadine may not be available over the counter.  Hope you were able to save your brushes!!!


----------



## SloanePeterson (Mar 3, 2014)

Have you heard of a brush cleaning brand called Parian Spirit? It disinfects brushes without damaging the hair. It has alcohol but it is made from citrus spirits. You don't soak the brushes, you simply swish your brush around in it until the makeup dissolves. There is also a spray version for quick cleaning.

parianspirit.com


----------

